# New member from NY



## Boba Fett (Nov 7, 2013)

Whats up guys.  Just introducing myself and saying thanks in advance for what Im going to learn from you all.  Been lifting for a long time but only very recently have Ive become seriously interested in serious supplementation  and bodybuilding overal.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2013)

Boba Fett, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 7, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Nov 7, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro .....
*


----------



## sneedham (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome man

This message was sent by God


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 7, 2013)

welcome!!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## XXL (Nov 7, 2013)

Another ny guy! Queens over here. Welcome bro.


----------



## Boba Fett (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys.  All I can say is Im a bit overwhelmed with all there is to learn.  I almost dont even know where to start with my millions of questions....!



XXL said:


> Another ny guy! Queens over here. Welcome bro.


Originally from Brooklyn, lived in Queens for a bit - All the same.  Thanx 4 da welcome bro!!


----------



## brazey (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 8, 2013)

*Welcome!!*


----------



## trommler (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Boba Fett (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks guys, appreciate it!!


----------



## freakmachine (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## SheriV (Nov 10, 2013)

XXL said:


> Another ny guy! Queens over here. Welcome bro.




with a ridiculous accent too


----------



## Boba Fett (Nov 11, 2013)

SheriV said:


> with a ridiculous accent too



We bvroolyn guys say dat chit bout dem queens fellas all da time...


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------

